# أسئلة الحادية تؤرقني



## Ravenous (25 فبراير 2009)

سلام و نعمة​ 
أحبائي أعضاء المنتدى الرائع ..​ 
أنا ملحد من خلفية اسلامية , لكن لست ضد تقبل فكرة الخالق , لن تكون في الاسلام على الأقل هذا ما أؤمن به . درست المسيحية منذ سنتين و قرأت بعض آيات العهد الجديد , في الحقيقة أحببت أن أكون مسيحيا حتى هذه اللحظه و متقبل منطقية فكرة التجسد و الثالوث , الحق يقال أن معاني الانسانية و الحب توجد كلها في الحياة المسيحية , لكن هناك أسئلة الحادية كثيرة تدور في ذهني و أتمنى أن تجيبوني عليها حتى أستطيع أن أحدد مسار حياتي وأكون على يقين أن الرب معي و يحبني . ​ 
فأسئلتي هي :​ 


اذا كان الله يحبنا , 
لما هناك اناس *يولدون* بأمراض مستعصية تؤدي الى *الموت* و لا ذنب لهم في هذه الدنيا؟ ​ 
لم هناك أطفال *غير كاملين* النمو بأعضاء ناقصة مثلا ؟​ 
لم هناك زلازل و براكين و كوارث طبيعية *تقتل* الناس الأبرياء و غيرهم على حد سواء ؟​ 
ما ذنب الذين *لم يِئمنوا* بالمسيح لسبب أو بآخر يذهبوا الى الجحيم بالمقابل 
هم أخيار في الأرض و *يعملوا كل ما هو خير* ؟ 
و ما حكم *من لم* يتبع السيد المسيح , 
هل كل الناس في الأرض سيذهبوا *للجحيم* غير المسيحيين حتى و ان كانوا *أخيارا* ؟​ 

و شكرا لسعة صدركم أتمنى من كل قلبي أن أجد الرب و يعلن لي عن ذاته حتى لا أكون لا أدري​


----------



## end (25 فبراير 2009)

*تحياتي Ravenous*



> اذا كان الله يحبنا , لم هناك اناس يولدون بأمراض مستعصية تؤدي الى الموت و لا ذنب لهم في هذه الدنيا؟


*
هل تتمتع بالحياة في هذه الدنيا , لكى ترفض مرضا ينهي حياتك ؟
و من اصابه مرض فمات, ابشع حالا ممن عاش في عبودية وظيفة او قسوة اهل او ظروف ؟
ان كان الله يحبنا , فحبه لا يمنع ان ( نتألم قليلا ) لانه يمكنه ان يعوضنا عن الامنا ( حبا كثيرا )
في هذه الدنيا او خارجها .

اما المك , فهو نفسه منفعة لغيرك
لمن اراحه المك و موتك من ظلمك له
للطبيب الذي يعيش على محاولة علاج امراضك

ان ما تراه شرا صديقي Ravenous ليس شرا في النظرة الكلية , بل خطوة اخرى نخطوها تجاه الله .

قد اولد مشوها و اموت مثلي مثل الالالف
و قد اولد مشوها , و الهم الملايين
ارجو ان تقرأ عن هذا المعجزة
رجل بلا اطراف , يلهم الملايين


http://www.lifewithoutlimbs.org/

اكنت تفضل ان تحرمنا من هذا الانسان الجميل , لان غيره قبيح
و هل ذوي الاطراف اكثر فائدة للحياة , و الحياة اكثر فائدة لهم
لو كان , لما قتل الانسان اخاه
و لكن الانسان يقتل اخاه من اجل الشر , من اجل الطمع
و حتى هذا القتل , يعود بمنفعة على القاتل ؟

فما المانع ان ياخذ الاله حياة مخلوقه ( الارضية ) ببركان او زلزال , و يمنحها له كاملة فيما بعد الموت
في العالم الابقى و الاجمل ؟


صديقي Ravenous
بعض الاسئلة لن نفهم اجابتها , لان اجابتها هي ( عنده )
و لكن ان اقتربت منه , فسيفهمك ما تحتاج ان تعرفه
امن به , تعامل معه , و اثق انه سيجيبك .



تحياتي*


----------



## Fadie (25 فبراير 2009)

اقترح عليك قراءة كتاب "القضية للإيمان" لمؤلفه لى ستروبل. اذا كانت انجليزيتك جيدة، يمكننى توفيره بالإنجليزية.


----------



## fredyyy (25 فبراير 2009)

ravenous قال:


> ​لما هناك اناس *يولدون* بأمراض مستعصية تؤدي الى *الموت* و لا ذنب لهم في هذه الدنيا؟
> لم هناك أطفال *غير كاملين* النمو بأعضاء ناقصة مثلا ؟
> لم هناك زلازل و براكين و كوارث طبيعية *تقتل* الناس الأبرياء و غيرهم على حد سواء ؟
> ما ذنب الذين *لم يِئمنوا* بالمسيح لسبب أو بآخر يذهبوا الى الجحيم بالمقابل
> ...


 

* سوف لا أرد على تساؤلاتك ... بل سأرد على مصدر أسئلتك *

*الخوف من الموت ... وهذا هام جدًا *

*أخي الحبيب *

*الموت في المسيحية هو ربح !!! نعم ربح فقط لمن يؤمن بالمسيح الفادي *

فيلبي 1 : 21 
[size=+0]لأَنَّ لِيَ الْحَيَاةَ هِيَ الْمَسِيحُ *وَالْمَوْتُ* هُوَ *رِبْحٌ*. [/size]

*الموت في المسيحية ليس مؤلم بل هو إنتقال من حياة الأرض المؤلمة **إلى حياة أفضل مع المسيح لا يوجد فيها ألم *

 فيلبي 1 : 23 
فَإِنِّي مَحْصُورٌ مِنْ الاِثْنَيْنِ: لِيَ *اشْتِهَاءٌ* أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ *وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ*. ذَاكَ *أَفْضَلُ جِدّاً*.

*وكثير من القديسين أعلنوا عن رؤيتهم للمسيح مستقبلاً إياهم لحظات فراقهم الحياة كاستفانوس* 

اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 7 
55 وَأَمَّا هُوَ *فَشَخَصَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ* وَهُوَ مُمْتَلِئٌ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ *فَرَأَى* مَجْدَ اللهِ *وَيَسُوعَ* قَائِماً عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ. 
56 فَقَالَ: «هَا أَنَا أَنْظُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ مَفْتُوحَةً *وَابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَائِماً* عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ». 

*مع المسيح ... لا خوف من الموت ... المسيح غلب الموت *

كورنثوس الاولى 15 : 55 
*أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكَ* يَا *مَوْتُ؟* أَيْنَ *غَلَبَتُكِ* يَا *هَاوِيَةُ؟* 

 



> و شكرا لسعة صدركم أتمنى من كل قلبي أن *أجد الرب و يعلن لي عن ذاته* حتى لا أكون لا أدري


 


*أخي ستجده إن سعيت بإخلاص *

*وُأمنيتك بأن تجد الرب ستتحقق وسيُظهر لك ذاته *

يوحنا 14 : 21 
اَلَّذِي *عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ* وَ*يَحْفَظُهَا* فَهُوَ الَّذِي *يُحِبُّنِي* وَالَّذِي *يُحِبُّنِي* يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَأَنَا *أُحِبُّهُ* *وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي*.


----------



## Ravenous (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا احبائي على الرد 

زميلي العزيز فادي , سيكون من دواعي سروري أن تزودني برابط للكتاب 

زميلي end اجاباتك منطقية للأمانة , لكن الؤال الذي خطر على بال , هل من العدالة من أخطأ في الدنيا يكون له جحيم أبدي , هل هناك تعاليم تتحدث عن تكفير الخطايا للخطاة بعد الموت ؟

أستاذي  fredyyy صراحة استمتع دائما بقراءة ردودك فالمنطق هو صاحبك دائما , سؤالي لك هو , هل من لم يقبل المسيح من باقي سكان الأرض سيكون عذابهم أبدي أم ان هناك شفاعة يوم الدينونة ؟


----------



## geegoo (26 فبراير 2009)

أخي الحبيب ..
من عمق القلب أدعوا رب المجد ان يعطيك و اياي بركة و سلام ....
كن مطمئن من ناحية محبة الله و عدله ...
فهما ككل صفاته .. غير محدودين ...
تأكد ان الله كمال المحبة و الرحمة *مع الجميع بلا استثناء* و يرغب في خلاصهم ..
و تأكد ايضا أنه كمال العدل *مع* *من لم يسمع و يعرف* الطريق الصحيح ..
اسع الان لخلاص نفسك ... و تأكد أن العالم كله في يد ملك الملوك و رب الارباب ...
ربنا يسمع منك .. و يعطيك ..
سلام و نعمة ..


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2009)

Ravenous قال:


> اذا كان الله يحبنا , ​
> لما هناك اناس *يولدون* بأمراض مستعصية تؤدي الى *الموت* و لا ذنب لهم في هذه الدنيا؟ ​




عزيزي Ravenous

شرور هذا العالم ليس مصدرها الله, بمعنى ان الله لايُسبب الشر (لانه لم يجبر ادم على الخطيئة) و انما يسمح بالشر (لانه اعطى ادم حرية الاختيار)

فالناس التي تولد بامراض ليس بالضرورة ان يكون الله خلقهم بامراضهم, بل بالاحرى ما فعله الوالدان من افعال ادت الى مرضه (كالتدخين و امراض السرطان المؤثرة على الحمل)مثلاً

فالمرض لا يعني ان الله اصاب شخصاً معيناً بمرض ما انتقاماً!

السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه, لماذا يسمح الله بمرض الاطفال و هم بلا حول و لا قوة في هذه الدنيا؟

و الجواب يا عزيزي, قد نُظلم و نُعذب في هذا العالم بسبب خطيئته و قسوته و لكن الله مستعد لتعويضنا عن هذه الحياة القصيرة المُتعبة بحياة اخرى معه, بدون امراض و اوجاع, و هذا ما سيناله الطفل لو ولد بمرض مستعصي و مات..

اردت ان اجيب على سؤال واحد فقط لننتقل بعدها لاخر اذا لم تجد الاجابة الكافية في ردود الاخوة..

اصلي ان ينير الرب طريقك و يرشدك اليه, فهو الطريق و الحق و الحياة..​


----------



## cross in ksa (26 فبراير 2009)

> قترح عليك قراءة كتاب "القضية للإيمان" لمؤلفه لى ستروبل. اذا كانت انجليزيتك جيدة، يمكننى توفيره بالإنجليزية.



بالعربى عزيزى فادى​
http://www.textual-criticism.com/Books/Case4Christ.pdf


----------



## cross in ksa (26 فبراير 2009)

اسف دا كتاب القضيه الكبرى   

بس كتاب حلو اقراه بردوا​


----------



## لي شربل (26 فبراير 2009)

*Ravenous 
قرأت أسئلتك وبالحقيقة وجدت كم هي منطقية للغاية وقرأت كل ردود الأخوة فوجدت حوار من الروعة 
لدرجة أنه أستوقفني ووبخت ذاتي 
لماذا يا لي ... لم تفكري قبلا في هذا الكلام الرائع ولماذا لا تملكين عقل راجح:t9:
فأسرعت الروح داخلي تدافع عني أمام أتهاماتي وقالت : يا لي ... الرب لا نجده بالعقل فقط ولا أستطيع أن أقول أننا لا نجده على الإطلاق بالعقل 
فالرب يوجد داخل الروح والقلب يملأ الكيان 
أسئلتك أخي ليست كما تعودت  أن أسمع ممن ينكرون الرب ويلتجئون للمادة والانشطار ياللي أوجد الكون وتناسخ الارواح والعدم بعد الموت 
ولكن أسئلتك توجه صرخه للرب أنا مؤمن بك لكن أظهر لي ذاتك وعرفني ع حالك
أطمئن أخي الرب يريد أن يظهر ذاته الك ويملك على حياتك 
فقط دع كل التساؤلات والمعرقلات التي يضعها الشرير بطريقك 
وتقدم للرب غير مرتاب أو مهتم بالشكوك السيئة 
أذهب له بكل الشغلات ياللي داخلك و حولك فقط قل له أريد أن تسكن قلبي 
ودع الرب يدبر حالك ولن تقهر من أفكارك وشغلاتك المزعجة فالرب يحب المتألمين والممتلئين بالاوجاع ليشفي جراحهم 
دير بالك على شيء ما في نعمة بالحياة ليس لها عمل 
الاعاقة لها عمل في حياة الانسان فمن يصبر للمنتهى فذاك يخلص
الموت بداية حياة حقيقية مع الرب 
مصاعب الحياة تؤدي لرحب العيش مع الرب
صدقني هذه ليست خزعبلات المسيحية لكنها حقائق نراها كل يوم في حياتنا
الرب قادر أن يكشف لك شو مقدار محبته الغالية الك
نصلي من أجل أن يملك الرب ع قلبك لتربح حياتك *​


----------



## Ravenous (26 فبراير 2009)

اخواني الأحباء أشكركم على جميع مشاركاتكم , كم هي جميلة الحياة مع اشخاص مثل رقي انسانيتكم ..

الأخ geego أشكرك على توضيحك الرائع 

أستاذي my rock شكرا على الاجابة , متفق معك تماما , لكن ماذا عن الأخيار من الناس غير مؤمنين بالسيد المسيح , هل تكون لهم المغفرة ؟ 

الأخ cross in ksa شكرا للافادة , حقيقة كنت أبحث عن مثل هذه الكتب

الأخت لي شربل  , أتمنى لو عندي موهبتك في التعبير عن الموضوع , أشكرك لتنويري

طلبي الأخير , صلو من أجلي , أتمنى أن يقبلني السيد المسيح ابنا و يريحني من الشكوك و يملاْ قلبي ايمانا كما انا في أشد الحاجة لذلك الأن


----------



## fredyyy (26 فبراير 2009)

ravenous قال:


> ....... سؤالي لك هو , هل من لم يقبل المسيح من باقي سكان الأرض سيكون عذابهم أبدي
> أم ان هناك شفاعة يوم الدينونة ؟


 


*سكان الأرض ... نعم باقي سكان الأرض ... شكرًا لمشاعرك وإهتمامك بهم *

*دعني أتكلم عن دقة الله بخليقته وحرصه الشديد عليهم *

لوقا 12 : 7
بَلْ *شُعُورُ رُؤُوسِكُمْ* أَيْضاً جَمِيعُهَا *مُحْصَاةٌ*! فَلاَ تَخَافُوا. أَنْتُمْ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ عَصَافِيرَ كَثِيرَةٍ! 

بطرس الثانية 3 : 9 
..... وَهُوَ *لاَ يَشَاءُ* أَنْ *يَهْلِكَ* أُنَاسٌ، بَلْ أَنْ *يُقْبِلَ الْجَمِيعُ* إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ. 
إرميا 1 : 12
فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي أَحْسَنْتَ الرُّؤْيَةَ لأَنِّي أَنَا *سَاهِرٌ عَلَى كَلِمَتِي لأُجْرِيَهَا*. 

*أخي إن الله أحصى شعور رؤسنا ... وفي قلبه حبٌ فهو لا يشاء أن يهلك أحد *

*وليتمم ذلك فهو ساهر على كلمته ليُجريها *

*لتأتي كلمة الله بالانسان راجعًا إليه *

*أما الشخص المُصر على عناد قلبه ضد الله وبعد كل محاولا الله الحُبية معه أحب طريق الإثم بل أغاظ الله بأفعاله*

*لن أقول أن الدينونة تنتظره بل هو يذهب اليها بعناده ولن يكون الله مسرورًا بذلك *

*****************************

*الشفاعة بعد الموت *

*أقول لك أن ُقبِضَ على شخص صاحب دَين هل سيسامحه القضاء كلا *

*لكن إن دفع أحد دَينه قبل أن يأتي دور القضاء فلن يُقضى عليه *

*بل سيمشي مرفوع الرأس وفي كمال الحرية لأنه لا شئ من دَين عليه *

رومية 8 : 1 
إِذاً *لاَ شَيْءَ مِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ* الآنَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ *هُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ* يَسُوعَ ...... 

*الشفاعة قبل إنتهاء حياة الانسان *

*لكن بعد الموت ... إما حياة إلى الأبد ... أو موت أبدي *


----------



## Fadie (27 فبراير 2009)

فى هذه القضية بالذات، و هو مصير غير المسيحى فى الإيمان المسيحى؛ يجب ان تعلم ان هذه القضية هى قضية لاهوتية عميقة. هناك من يؤمن بخلاص غير المسيحى و هناك من يؤمن بعدم خلاص غير المسيحى (بالطبع كلامى عما بعد هذه الحياة). أقترح عليك ان تؤجل هذه القضية حالياً، لأنها محل خلاف.

سأضع لك الكتاب غداً، مع بعض المصادر الأخرى التى قد تفيدك.

تحياتى و محبتى


----------



## sano samier (27 فبراير 2009)

لما هناك اناس يولدون بأمراض مستعصية تؤدي الى الموت و لا ذنب لهم في هذه الدنيا؟ 

لم هناك أطفال غير كاملين النمو بأعضاء ناقصة مثلا ؟

لم هناك زلازل و براكين و كوارث طبيعية تقتل الناس الأبرياء و غيرهم على حد سواء ؟

ما ذنب الذين لم يِئمنوا بالمسيح لسبب أو بآخر يذهبوا الى الجحيم بالمقابل 
هم أخيار في الأرض و يعملوا كل ما هو خير ؟ 
و ما حكم من لم يتبع السيد المسيح , 
هل كل الناس في الأرض سيذهبوا للجحيم غير المسيحيين حتى و ان كانوا أخيارا ؟

افادنى كثيرا ما تفضل به اساتذتى الافاضل فى اجابة هذه الاسئلة الهامة بحق والتى تتبادر فى 
اذهاننا جميعا ولى ملاحظات اود طرحها
من جهة السؤال الاول 
وما ذنب من تحمل تسديد قروض ابيه ولم يكن له استفادة منها ؟وما ذنب
ابن فى تحمل عار ابيه؟
اتذكر قصة واقعية لشاب فى مقتبل حياته بداء العمل فى فندق وفى وقت راحته
خرج  خارج الفندق هو وزميل له يتأملان جماله من الخارج
فقال هذا الشاب لزميله ليتنى عندى مثله ولم ينتبها ان صاحب الفندق نزل من سيارته
وسمع كلامه وصاحب الفندق مقعد لانه اصيب فى صغره بشلل اطفال
فنادى الشاب وقال له اعطيك الفندق ملكا لك وانت اعطينى رجليك
فلا نجد فى هذه الحياة من يشعر بالراحة المطلقة بل ان ابائنا كانوا
اذا سئلوا عن سنهم يقولوا ايام غربتنا
ومنهم من قال افخرها تعب وبلية
السؤال الثانى
الله وصع قوانين طبيعية لجسم الانسان لايمكن الانسان ان يتعداها وبعدها يتسائل
لماذا النتائج
ومع هذا الله يضع البسمة على شفاههم وقد تسمع منهم كلاما حكيما 
فرغم تعدياتنا على قوانينه الا انه يعوض هؤلاء بميزات قد لا توجد فينا
السؤال الثالث
حدثت حادثة فى ايام المسيح ان برجا سقط على اناس وماتوا جميعا
وتكلم المسيح عن هذا الحدث قائلا
لو 13:4  او اولئك الثمانية عشر الذين سقط عليهم البرج في سلوام وقتلهم أتظنون ان هؤلاء كانوا مذنبين اكثر من جميع الناس الساكنين في اورشليم. 
لو 13:5  كلا اقول لكم.بل ان لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون
لذلك على كل شاب ان لا يتفاخر بشبابه بعيدا عن الهه لان حياة الانسان غير مضمونة 
السؤال الرابع
ان كانت رسالة المسيح وصلته فما هو الاهم من حياته الابدية 
اما اللذين لم تصلهم فالكتاب المقدس يقول
رو 2:14  لانه الامم الذين ليس عندهم الناموس متى فعلوا بالطبيعة ما هو في الناموس فهؤلاء اذ ليس لهم الناموس هم ناموس لانفسهم
وسيحاسبهم الله بحسب الناموس الطبيعى الذى خلقة داخل كل انسان
ويحدثنا الكتاب ان هناك من كانوا يعبدون الله وهم لا يعرفونه ونظر الله الى اعمالهم وتقدماتهم 
واظهر الطريق لهم مثل 
 اع 10:3  فرأى ظاهرا في رؤيا نحو الساعة التاسعة من النهار ملاكا من الله داخلا اليه وقائلا له يا كرنيليوس.
اع 10:4  فلما شخص اليه ودخله الخوف قال ماذا يا سيد.فقال له.صلواتك وصدقاتك صعدت تذكارا امام الله.
والسوال الخامس افاض اساتذتى فى اجابته​


----------



## أَمَة (27 فبراير 2009)

ravenous قال:


> اخواني الأحباء أشكركم على جميع مشاركاتكم , كم هي جميلة الحياة مع اشخاص مثل رقي انسانيتكم ..
> 
> 
> 
> طلبي الأخير , صلو من أجلي , أتمنى أن يقبلني السيد المسيح ابنا و يريحني من الشكوك و يملاْ قلبي ايمانا كما انا في أشد الحاجة لذلك الأن


كيف لا يقبلك السيد المسيح ابنا 
وقد مات من أجل خلاصك ومن أجل مغفرة خطاياك
ومصالحتك مع الله وعودتك الى أحضان الآب السماوية​ 
اطلبه ستجده
صلي له من كل قلبك لأنه واقف يقرع عليه
وما عليك سوى أن تفتح له ليدخل 
وترى نوره الالهي​ 
الرب يباركك في رحلتك اليه
هو من سيلاقيك قبل أن تلاقيه​


----------



## fredyyy (27 فبراير 2009)

sano samier قال:


> ​حدثت حادثة فى ايام المسيح ان برجا سقط على اناس وماتوا جميعا
> وتكلم المسيح عن هذا الحدث قائلا
> 
> لو 13:4
> ...


 


*شكرً أخي *sano samier

*على هذه الخلاصة الجميلة ... إنها إضافة رائعة *


----------



## Fadie (27 فبراير 2009)

The Case for Faith

http://ifile.it/06smc7/lee.strobel.the.case.for.faith.rar

password: ebooksatkoobe


----------



## Ravenous (28 فبراير 2009)

أحبائي samo , أمة , fadie و fredyyy شكرا جزيلا للتوضيح و لرابط الكتاب الرب يبارككم 

ماذا يجب أن أقول حتى يقبلني الرب ؟


----------



## fredyyy (28 فبراير 2009)

Ravenous قال:


> ماذا يجب أن أقول حتى يقبلني الرب ؟


 


*أخي *Ravenous

*سوف آتي بكلمات من رجعوا الى المسيح في الكتاب *

لوقا 18 : 13 
وَأَمَّا الْعَشَّارُ *فَوَقَفَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ* لاَ يَشَاءُ أَنْ يَرْفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ بَلْ قَرَعَ عَلَى صَدْرِهِ قَائِلاً: *اللهُمَّ ارْحَمْنِي أَنَا الْخَاطِئَ*. 

لوقا 23 العدد
40 فَانْتَهَرَهُ الآخَرُ قَائِلاً: «أَوَلاَ أَنْتَ تَخَافُ اللهَ *إِذْ أَنْتَ تَحْتَ هَذَا الْحُكْمِ بِعَيْنِهِ؟* 
41 أَمَّا *نَحْنُ فَبِعَدْلٍ لأَنَّنَا نَنَالُ اسْتِحْقَاقَ مَا فَعَلْنَا* وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ شَيْئاً لَيْسَ فِي مَحَلِّهِ». 
42 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «*اذْكُرْنِي يَا رَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ*».


----------



## fredyyy (28 فبراير 2009)

*أخي *Ravenous
​:94:

*صلي معي *

*يارب أنت بار في كل ما تفعل*

*أنت قدوس يارب أنت عادل أنت ُمحب *

*أشكرك من أجل محبتك أشكرك من أجل صليبك *

*أشكرك من أجل **التحرير الأبدي المعطى لي مجانًا منك*

*أنا أقبل عملك على الصليب أنا أقبل فدائك لي أنا أقبل خلاصك *

*أرحمني أنا الخاطي طهرني يارب قدس جسدي لك وحرر فكري من كل فكر شرير *

*إني آتي إليك بكل ضعفي أتي إليك بكل خوفي وحزني آتي إليك بكل خطاياي *

*أنت تعرف كل شئ عني ليس شئ مخفيٌ أمامك إغسل قلبي بدمك*

*إرشدني للحق إملأ قلبي بالفرح متعني بوجودك بحياتي *

*إمتلكني يارب بارك حياتي أريد أن أعيش لك *

*أحفظني من الشرير حاصرني بعنايتك*

*أنا لك ولغيرك لن أكون ُأحبك *

*عرفني كلمتك إفتح ذهني*

*أنر بصيرتي لأراك*

*إستجب لى *

*آآآمين*

:11: ........... :94: ...........  :11:
​


----------



## Ravenous (28 فبراير 2009)

آمين

أشكرك أخي fredyy من كل قلبي


----------



## fredyyy (28 فبراير 2009)

ravenous قال:


> آمين
> 
> أشكرك أخي fredyy من كل قلبي


 


*أن كنت صليت من كل قلبك *

*إذاً مبروك عليك الإيمان ... إمضي في طريقك مع الرب *

*وسلام الرب يحفظ .. قلبك وجسدك وفكرك طاهرين أمامه *

*عيش حياة الإيمان والثقة في قدرتة تمتع بأعماله في حياتك*


----------



## AZEL (28 فبراير 2009)

end قال:


> *
> اما المك , فهو نفسه منفعة لغيرك
> لمن اراحه المك و موتك من ظلمك له
> للطبيب الذي يعيش على محاولة علاج امراضك
> *


الزميل/ة end 
لم افهم المقصود بهذه العبارة فهلا وضحت .


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2009)

Ravenous قال:


> أحبائي samo , أمة , fadie و fredyyy شكرا جزيلا للتوضيح و لرابط الكتاب الرب يبارككم
> 
> ماذا يجب أن أقول حتى يقبلني الرب ؟



المسيحية هي حياة و ليست ديانة, المسيحية هي علاقة مع الله المخلص, و ليست واجبات تؤدى فقط
المسيحية هي علاقتك الشخصية مع الله الذي احبك للمنتهى

اذا كنت قرأت الكتاب المقدس بعهديه, العهد القديم و العهد الجديد و تؤمن بأن المسيح هو الله الظاهر بالجسد و انه تجسد و صلب هذا الجسد تقدمة و كفارة عنك و عن خطاياك, لست انت فقط بل كل من يؤمن به, لتكون له الحياة الأبدية
اذا تؤمن بكل هذا, كرر معي الصلاة التالية

الهي الصالح, الله المحب, الله المخلص, الله الرحيم, الله القدوس
اشكرك من اجل عملك و نعمتك و محبتك, انك احببتني الى المنتهى, احببتني لدرجة تفوق العقل, لدرجة تجعل البقية يرفضون هذه المحبة الموصوفة لك, نعم احببتني الى عود الصليب
اشكرك من اجب كفارتك و خلاصك بحسب خطتك, اشكرك لاني انا المستحق ان اصلب مكانك صار لي مكان في سماك
اعلنك انت الله رب و مخلص على حياتي, اعطيك قلبي لتتربع على عرشه و تقوده مع عقلي و فكري حسب مشيئتك
اعلن توبتي عن خطاياي مع ايماني بكفارتك على عود الصليب في المسيح يسوع, الذي تجسد و صلب و قام من الأموات لخلاصي

أهديك كل حياتي و عمري ليتمجد اسمك بحسب مشيئتك
ارفع صلاتي بأسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس, الأله الواحد
أميــــــــــن

اذا كنت صليت هذا الصلاة من كل قلبك, فأنت الان مخلص بدم الفادي, و لا لي الا ان اقول لك مبروك عليك الخلاص
و اهدي لك هذه الترنيمة الرائعة





يا آجراس - كلمات روك - ألحان أبو عيسى - توزيع وغناء التلميذ


ملاحظة: لا تنسى مراجعة الموضوع التالي: كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟​


----------



## صوت الرب (28 فبراير 2009)

ravenous قال:


> أحبائي samo , أمة , fadie و fredyyy شكرا جزيلا للتوضيح و لرابط الكتاب الرب يبارككم
> 
> ماذا يجب أن أقول حتى يقبلني الرب ؟


*يمكنك قبول المسيح الآن بالصلاة الواثقة بالله. (الصلاة هي محادثة مع الله). الله يعرف قلبك ولا تهمه اللغة التي تستعملها بمقدار ما يهمه إخلاصك القلبي. نقترح عليك الصلاة التالية:

أيها الرب يسوع.. أعترف بأني إنسان خاطئ. أغفر خطاياي. إنني أفتح باب قلبي وأقبلك مخلصاً وسيداً لي.. تربع على عرش حياتي وإجعلني ذلك الإنسان الذي تريدني أن أكونه.. أشكرك لأنك سمعت صلاتي.. آمين.

هل تعبر هذه الصلاة عن رغبة قلبك؟

إن كانت الإجابة نعم .. صلي الآن هذه الصلاة وسيدخل المسيح قلبك كما وعد.*


----------



## أَمَة (1 مارس 2009)

أخي Ravenous 
بعد كل ما قاله الإخوة المباركون
لا يسعني سوى أن اضيف ما جاء في انجيل متى الأصحاح الثامن
عن عمل الرب الخلاصي في نفوس المؤمنين به
​ 
[Q-BIBLE] 
5 وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ يَسُوعُ كَفْرَنَاحُومَ جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ قَائِدُ مِئَةٍ يَطْلُبُ إِلَيْهِ 
6 وَيَقُولُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ غُلاَمِي مَطْرُوحٌ فِي الْبَيْتِ مَفْلُوجاً مُتَعَذِّباً جِدَّاً». 
7 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا آتِي وَأَشْفِيهِ». 
8 فَأَجَابَ قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ: «*يَا سَيِّدُ لَسْتُ مُسْتَحِقّاً أَنْ تَدْخُلَ تَحْتَ سَقْفِي* لَكِنْ قُلْ كَلِمَةً فَقَطْ فَيَبْرَأَ غُلاَمِي. 
9 لأَنِّي أَنَا أَيْضاً إِنْسَانٌ تَحْتَ سُلْطَانٍ. لِي جُنْدٌ تَحْتَ يَدِي. أَقُولُ لِهَذَا: اذْهَبْ فَيَذْهَبُ وَلِآخَرَ: ايتِ فَيَأْتِي وَلِعَبْدِيَ: افْعَلْ هَذَا فَيَفْعَلُ». 
10 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ تَعَجَّبَ وَقَالَ لِلَّذِينَ يَتْبَعُونَ: «اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ لَمْ أَجِدْ وَلاَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِيمَاناً بِمِقْدَارِ هَذَا. 
11 وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: *إِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ مِنَ الْمَشَارِقِ وَالْمَغَارِبِ وَيَتَّكِئُونَ مَعَ إِبْراهِيمَ وَإِسْحاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ* 
12 وَأَمَّا بَنُو الْمَلَكُوتِ فَيُطْرَحُونَ إِلَى الظُّلْمَةِ الْخَارِجِيَّةِ. هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ». 
13 ثُمَّ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِقَائِدِ الْمِئَةِ: «*اذْهَبْ وَكَمَا آمَنْتَ لِيَكُنْ لَكَ*». *فَبَرَأَ غُلاَمُهُ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ*. [/Q-BIBLE]

صلواتي من أجلك يا أخي 
ومبارك عليك يسوع المسيح مخلصا والها ابديا​​​


----------



## Ravenous (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم أحبائي , لقد قبلت السيد المسيح اله و مخلصا , سوف اسير الآن على درب المسيح واثق الخطوات كامل الايمان به و بأعماله في حياتي , أشكركم من كل قلبي على اهتمامكم بحياتي الأبديه مع المسيح .

سعادتي لا توصف بكوني أخ جديد لكم , و أنا على يقين الآن بأن الرب و أنتم دائما بجنبي :sami73:


----------



## michael funky (1 مارس 2009)

+++سلام و نعمة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة+++ اخى الحبيبravenous مبروك عليك نعمة الخلاص و الحياة فى ظل نعمة راعينا و مخلصنا الصالح ربنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد.و لكنك الان فى بداية الايمان و ستواجهك كثير من المحاربات. فادعوك للصلاة دائما و التسلح بدرع الايمان الكامل و القراءة فى الكتاب المقدس و القراءة فى التفاسير المسيحية لكى تنمو فى الايمان. شكرا جزيلا و ربنا يباركك و يحافظ عليك+++:smi107::sami73:


----------



## أَمَة (1 مارس 2009)

Ravenous قال:


> شكرا لكم أحبائي , لقد قبلت السيد المسيح اله و مخلصا , سوف اسير الآن على درب المسيح واثق الخطوات كامل الايمان به و بأعماله في حياتي , أشكركم من كل قلبي على اهتمامكم بحياتي الأبديه مع المسيح .
> 
> سعادتي لا توصف بكوني أخ جديد لكم , و أنا على يقين الآن بأن الرب و أنتم دائما بجنبي :sami73:


 
مبروك عليك Ravenous قبولك السيد المسيح الها ومخلصا 
وكما قال لك الأخ مايكل 
ستواجهك محاربات كثيرة من ابليس/ عدو خلاصك وخلاص كل البشر
لأنه مغتاظ أنك أفلت من قبضته
ولكن السيد المسيح غلبه على الصليب...
 بموته سحق الموت ونزع من ابليس سلطانه على من مات ويموت من المؤمنين به، فوهب الحياة للذين في القبور

[Q-BIBLE] 
متى الأصحاح 27 عدد 52 و 53 
 وَالْقُبُورُ تَفَتَّحَتْ وَقَامَ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَجْسَادِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الرَّاقِدِينَ
وَخَرَجُوا مِنَ الْقُبُورِ بَعْدَ قِيَامَتِهِ وَدَخَلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ وَظَهَرُوا لِكَثِيرِينَ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
لم يبقى لإبليس سلطان على من يتبع الرب يسوع المسيح
كل ما بقى لديه الحيل والخداع والتخويف

فإذا ما ساورك الشك أو الخوف ما عليك سوى أن تهتف بإسم الرب يسوع المسيح وتقول:
"إرحمني يا ربي والهي يسوع المسيح"
وفورا سينهزم ابليس عند سماع اسمه
لأن الله أعطاه إسما فوق كل إسم

[Q-BIBLE] 
 فيلبي الأصحاح 2 العدد 9 و   10..
 لِذَلِكَ رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ أَيْضاً، وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْماً فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ 
لكي تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ،
[/Q-BIBLE]​


----------

